# To get a sulcata or not???



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2009)

I was running Sulcatatortoiseman's post through my mind as I was working outside, and it occurred to me that we always tell people how destructive sulcata tortoises are. It makes it sound like we're not wanting people to get a sulcata.

The reason I tell people about the destructive traits is not to talk them out of one, but to make them be aware that there are things they need to do to take the proper care of a sulcata.

EJ, Maggie and I are only three people of the many, many sulcata-keepers whose sulcatas don't dig to China. The reason for this is because we have all provided the right resting spot for our sulcatas. We have a shed that is cool in the summer and warm in the winter, so the tortoises don't need to dig to China in order to get comfortable.

When I first got Dudley and realized I had to separate him from the female that he came to me with, I didn't have another large area for a sulcata, so I put him in the back yard. In no time at all he had knocked chunks off my stucco, plowed right through and knocked over full grown and established rose bushes. But this wasn't the fault of the tortoise. This was MY fault for putting him in an area that wasn't sulcata-proof.

So, go ahead and get your sulcata (or Aldabran, or Galapagos) tortoise, but make the appropriate pen or habitat for him. If you don't he'll destroy everything!!


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 17, 2009)

And do your research. With forums like this nowadays you have no excuse not to know. Especially if you're already on here.


----------



## -EJ (Nov 17, 2009)

They are different tortoises.

Sulcatas can be destrive but I've yet to read a post of an aldabra or galap being as destructive.



emysemys said:


> I was running Sulcatatortoiseman's post through my mind as I was working outside, and it occurred to me that we always tell people how destructive sulcata tortoises are. It makes it sound like we're not wanting people to get a sulcata.
> 
> The reason I tell people about the destructive traits is not to talk them out of one, but to make them be aware that there are things they need to do to take the proper care of a sulcata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2009)

-EJ said:


> They are different tortoises.
> 
> Sulcatas can be destrive but I've yet to read a post of an aldabra or galap being as destructive.



My Aldabran tortoises are a little over 100lbs and there is NO destruction in their habitat. But I think the reason for that is they have a tortoise-safe habitat. There is nothing in there that they can destroy. The only thing they do that drives me up the wall is if I have the sprinkler on, they'll sit in a puddle of perfectly-growing clover, dichondra and grass and make a mud wallow out of it. By the time they're finished wallowing there is no grass in the hole, and its about a foot deep!

Yvonne


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 17, 2009)

I do think about someday getting a sulcata, because they have personalities like Bob and Dudley.

I just don't think I'd be up to the poop-scooping duty for the rest of my life! I am going to visit Maggie and spend a few days scooping up after Bob, if I get caught up in Sulcata fever, to dampen my enthusiasm.


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2009)

It not that bad at all. as long as the pen is big enough...
good post.. and do Galop and Al's live in burrows in the wild?? if not, then that is one reason they arent as destructive.. and i also wonder about thier territories.. large or small?


----------



## Candy (Nov 17, 2009)

I have thought many times before that "I think having a Sulcata would be cool". Afterall I do have the backyard for one, but then again I do have a Labrador who takes up a lot of that yard. And then I think of the fences that could be knocked down and then I think about how my husband would be yelling after that and the whole thought goes away.


----------



## Shalon (Nov 17, 2009)

Candy said:


> I have thought many times before that "I think having a Sulcata would be cool".



I think that too! Then I realize that I have seen the piles-o-poop that Dudley and Bob leave and I decide that I don't want to have to clean up after that and two Great Danes...lol!


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 17, 2009)

Laura said:


> It not that bad at all. as long as the pen is big enough...
> good post.. and do Galop and Al's live in burrows in the wild?? if not, then that is one reason they arent as destructive.. and i also wonder about thier territories.. large or small?



Hey Laura what kind of tortoise do you have on your profile pic it has a really healthy shell..Is it a sulcata?


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, this thread is not helping my tortoise addiction inclinations! But I remind myself of this:

Since I've retired and find myself at home many more hours than I've ever been, it is very difficult to argue with myself about the secret Sulcata or Aldabran desire I have felt since rescuing Tank and joining this site and learning about Sulcatas and Aldabras - especially since we have nearly 2 acres of land that would clearly suffice for such a herd....having said that - we are not prepared for the commitment of another large tortoise yet ....based on me stupidly asking hubby to join me in viewing the Sulcata Challenge site (which was inspired when we considered adopting Tony from Maggie....shoot!! LOL). But it isn't their destructive nature that stops us - we could surely provide an appropriate shelter to avoid burrowing issues - it is more about a commitment to vet, poop-scooping, heating, feed and activity needs. I have steadfastly held to the conviction that I would not add another tortoise (or any other animal) until I had saved not only enough money for at least one year of vet care and needs of food and supplies which is replenished when used, but could also provide the necessary matched annual contribution for continued care if/when I died before them. Then Yvonne posted pictures of a Russian tort we named Crash before I saved up for him and I am now cutting back on my "entertainment" budget to bring him within my budget...(no fungal infection BTW, just a dog-chewed tort that wants to hibernate and is probably fairly old). So - the reason I'm posting all this TMI is this: while we would love a Sulcata or Aldabra, and although we have the space for one, it is not only the poop-scooping to consider, but the vet bills and continued care if/when we die first that I think anybody should consider before committing to these awesome creatures. I am fortunate in that my daughters and their husbands are supportive of my love for these creatures, but who knows whether they will be able to actually care for them if/when I die first. It is a lot to ask of our loved ones - or anybody else, to provide or find a suitable, caring home for our beloved pets. So, get your Sulcata or Aldabra if you'd like, but please, think about these issues before hand and have a plan in place.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 17, 2009)

I woudl hope that the stories make people aware how destructive they can be, but you should just weigh that factor as to whether or not you want one, if you can provide a home(forever) and don't mind it if they get it into their mind to do some rearranging of your yard, then get one.


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 17, 2009)

The more and more people describe a nice big heavy sulcata and its personality it reminds me of my three brothers. My parents whole house is in need of a serious over haul do to my destructive brothers, lol.They've tore up their fair share of yard and broke patio furniture and pee'd every where. LOL! So in compared to a growing boy, how bad is a sulcata? LOL


----------



## DuttonWebb (Nov 18, 2009)

My sulcata has been in secret contact with local sulcatas. Luckily I caught their plan before they succeeded in taking over the world. Everyone should be thanking me right now, but I'll be modest. Oh! and I can't wait to post pics of the new hide I built for Wallie. Its got a plexiglass doggie(tortoise) door. 

I can't wait 'till Wallie is big enough to knock stuff over and utterly destroy it in an unstoppable rage (the kind that tortoises get). :]


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 18, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> I do think about someday getting a sulcata, because they have personalities like Bob and Dudley.
> 
> I just don't think I'd be up to the poop-scooping duty for the rest of my life! I am going to visit Maggie and spend a few days scooping up after Bob, if I get caught up in Sulcata fever, to dampen my enthusiasm.



My couch is ready and willing to provide a comfortable sleeping place anytime you're ready...come on down!!!


----------



## TheACO731 (Nov 18, 2009)

check out the yard of these sulcatas, we should all hope to have as nice of yards! 
http://tortugavilla.com/CareSheets.html


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 18, 2009)

TheACO731 said:


> check out the yard of these sulcatas, we should all hope to have as nice of yards!
> http://tortugavilla.com/CareSheets.html



But while you are looking at the beautiful yards and nice tortoise housing please remember that the information contained in that link is seriously out of date and old fashioned. Please don't believe what he said about no humidity and Sulcata and there's several more things I noticed but can't remember now...so I'm just saying please don't pay attention to anything contained on that site...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2009)

DuttonWebb said:


> My sulcata has been in secret contact with local sulcatas. Luckily I caught their plan before they succeeded in taking over the world. Everyone should be thanking me right now, but I'll be modest. Oh! and I can't wait to post pics of the new hide I built for Wallie. Its got a plexiglass doggie(tortoise) door.
> 
> I can't wait 'till Wallie is big enough to knock stuff over and utterly destroy it in an unstoppable rage (the kind that tortoises get). :]



Dutton!!! Where ya been? So glad you've saved the world from the dreaded Sulcata invasion!! Can't wait to see your new hide.



TheACO731 said:


> check out the yard of these sulcatas, we should all hope to have as nice of yards!
> http://tortugavilla.com/CareSheets.html



Those are some of the smoothest sulcatas I've seen in captivity. Thanks for the link.



maggie3fan said:


> But while you are looking at the beautiful yards and nice tortoise housing please remember that the information contained in that link is seriously out of date and old fashioned.



Yeah, its too bad there wasn't a "date input" required for things like that.


----------



## DuttonWebb (Nov 20, 2009)

"Dutton!!! Where ya been? So glad you've saved the world from the dreaded Sulcata invasion!! Can't wait to see your new hide."

heh, I've been chilling. Haven't been able to get on the computer for a while. I found a really good owner for my redfoot a while back and hes doing really well. Wallie is growing fast. Its very exciting to see. and now that I only have wallie I can give him/her? the best I can give :] I had to teach wallie he could go through the little doggie door I put on his hide, I did this to help keep out the cold air at night (our house gets pretty chilly). There is a heating pad under the substrate and he stays nice and warm.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, you Californiates are just darn lucky to live in a climate where your yard can look like that year round, Sulcata or no Sulcata!

I can imagine how fun it would be to invite some friends or relatives over for a barbecue: "Oh, and by the way, this is Dudley, my pet Sulcata," and watch the jaws drop!

Better yet: "This is Bob, and he has a special trick I want to show you, that he does whenever's he's really really happy", and watch the company faint to the floor!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL!!!


----------



## chadk (Nov 20, 2009)

"Those are some of the smoothest sulcatas I've seen in captivity. Thanks for the link."

The only smooth shells appear to be on the large adults they they probably didn't raise (the torts are probably well over 30-50yrs old...). Looks to me that Maggie is right and their care is not up to date. Most younger sullies in the pics (see the gallery) have pyramiding - probably from the lack of humidity.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 20, 2009)

That's what I get for commenting on something I only took a cursory look at. I didn't go through the site, just looked at the first picture.


----------



## chadk (Nov 20, 2009)

I also wanted to say they I love their setup. While i'd do things slightly different, I'm drooling over that tortoise oasis!!


----------

